# TFGHT is missing



## jn_pathan02 (May 3, 2012)

After completing windows7 installation process windows could not start and it shows message that TFGHT is missing


----------



## Yanta (Aug 14, 2011)

jn_pathan02 said:


> After completing windows7 installation process windows could not start and it shows message that TFGHT is missing


It is suggested in many places that "TFGHT is used by Loaders to bypass/fake Activation".

If this is true you can probably solve your problem by using a legitimate copy of windows. If your copy is indeed legit then I apologise for the inference.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

That error can sometimes be related to a compressed MBR as well, though then the error message would refer to a compression then, instead of a missing file. 
Please confirm that you are using a legal copy of Windows.


----------

